# New & Improved Fly Catcher



## BigDazz (Oct 25, 2016)

What up Fam..

This was my very first fly trap design before I went the with the mini laundry bag (actually I found the packaging it came in and it's for washing bra's lol)

I tried it once but a few things didn't quite work out so I tossed it to the side but something told me to hold on to it.

Anyway... Here's what I learned from the laundry bag.

The Good:
As far as trapping flys it works

The Bad:

It wasn't just a simple cut and glue project it actually took a little knowledge of sewing that my wife helped me out with.

I had to stick the entire bag in the fridge to make rhe flies dormant and with it being 90% mesh whatever stinky bait I used smell bleed into the fridge making it unpleasant.

When sitting the bag in the fridge it would collapse and almost fold over so retrieving the flies became work in itself almost like a treasure hunt looking through the folds and crevices with a minute on the clock because the flies would become active again...Let's just say I had my share of flies roaming free in the house lol 
It got to the point where I would just dump everything into another container bait included and cover it with a top and place in back in the fridge for a while so I can pick out the bait before dumping the flies into the container I keep them in til feeding time.

This last attempt gave me an idea because I noticed 2 things...

1. The more bait the more flies I caught

2. With it being mesh the scent was stronger and helped with attracting more flies as well. (I guess also obvious) 

So I grab the orginal design and did 2 things, Drilled small holes all over amd removed the wire mesh replacing it with cloth mesh... For some reason the wire mesh became rusty because it was from a food strainer... I think acid from the apple cider vinegar and decaying food did it or it could have just been a cheap because it came from the dollar store.

Here is the final product.

As u can see it's just a tall Tupperware with a lock on top that I drilled a hole in to fit the top of a wide mouth bottle... I also glued a 22 ounce top for the other end.

I used ... One for the top &amp; the body which I cut almost in half and added the mesh for the botton/floor, the 2nd one for the bait itself and the 4th to keep clean and sit the top half in to placein the fridge.

This thing works BEAUTIFULLY!!!!

I just remove the top half that's housing the flies and place it in the clean body and put it in the fridge and remove the top and dump the flies into their temporary home.

Here's pics.

If u want or need more info hit me up!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks great   well done.


----------



## Kermit (Oct 26, 2016)

Really incredible design. I struggle with keeping flies in the refrigerator. And I have found an effective way to catch them with a net but it takes still a lot of time. I have to build one of your contraptions! thank you so much for sharing the pictures and the time you put into the design and functionality! Just badass!


----------



## crabbypatty (Oct 26, 2016)

BigDazz said:


> What up Fam..
> 
> This was my very first fly trap design before I went the with the mini laundry bag (actually I found the packaging it came in and it's for washing bra's lol)
> 
> ...


Wow that's amazing, I have to totally try this!


----------



## LAME (Oct 26, 2016)

Yoooo, incredibly well put together man. I may have to get one of these from you come spring!  

I see we have another "hands on type" making his mark here at the forum.  

Keep up the great work bro.


----------



## Sticky (Oct 26, 2016)

Sell some! I would buy!


----------



## BigDazz (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys... I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 26, 2016)

@BigDazz Looks like you made something that works great for you, and has some interest from others, so congrats.  

I'm not sure about the funnel being top down, versus the typical opposite (as trapped fly percentages can greatly vary in that aspect), but it seems to work fine for your girl. Heck, this time of year I am unable to get a single fly here in the Midwest already until Spring (a nice California perk to be sure).

The only suggestion I have is to get a bug fridge when you can so you don't drive your wife crazy with your hobby (before it's too late); however, you are avoiding the bait in the fridge now so that has to be bonus points.


----------



## BigDazz (Nov 1, 2016)

@CosbyArt I don't know my friend I might beg to differ ? This is a 4 hour catch with over 50 flies... I'm almost willing to guarantee close to 100 giving a full 10 or 12 hours.

I'm sure a few got away but only by sheer luck cause I've paid pretty close attention and here's what I came up with...

Once the first 10 flies are trapped the rest is history... They are followers so once they see action they all pretty much jump in without a second thought lol.

Once in and they noticed they're trapped then panic sets in and any possible solutions for finding an escape route is non existent lol straight to the top or the sides they go.

Some might stumble across the opening and escape but even that might be 5 to 10% and I'm happy with those odds cause only feeding one Mantis is overkill (literally)

Btw I'm finding a better success rate a day after it rains... Can't wait to try it on a full summer day...


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 1, 2016)

@BigDazz Glad to hear it works great for you, and indeed a great trap provides more flies than can possibly be used.  I originally started out with two traps, but even one was too much as you know.

As I used a net to gather out the flies to transfer to my feeding bottles, I left the excess flies in the trap, and that would also keep repopulating the trap from the larvae/maggots hatching out eventually as flies. Sounds nasty, but being outside it was a good source for extra flies during the bad weather days (rain, cold, etc), random slow trap days, and days I didn't want to mess with re-baiting.

I imagine you too noticed that the amount of flies vary. On some hot days there may be hundreds caught, and the next day just enough to feed your pets. The one downfall to wild collecting versus buying pupae.


----------

